# Medical Billing and Coding Graduate At Your Finger-Tips



## akawilber (Dec 16, 2011)

To Whom Ever Reads This Post,

I have graduated from my class at Chattahoochee Technical College with a Healthcare Assistant certificate with emphasis on Medical Billing and Coding.  During class we studied ICD-9, CPT codes, HCPCS, and have also gained an intermediate knowledge in using Medisoft Billing software.  I am looking for a medical billing or coding job anywhere between Atlanta and Rome, Georgia.  I have also attached my resume for you consideration.  I hope to hear form you soon and look forward to being a part of your team in the near future.

Kevin Wilber


----------

